# What's your status?



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm curious as to the proportion of single/married/divorced/etc mamas here at MDC.

FTR, I'm separated, will be divorced (hopefully) later this year.

ETA: I should have been more clear - I consider same-sex partners who have had a commitment ceremony/wedding to be married even if it's not "legal." Ditto with common-law marriages or partnerships. If you fit these categories, please vote married!


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm married. Lucky for me, gay marriage is legal in Canada.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

uh yeah, I had to pick other because none of the options work for me being that we are a lesbian couple (of almost 15 years) that is unable to marry. We consider ourselves very partnered.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
uh yeah, I had to pick other because none of the options work for me being that we are a lesbian couple (of almost 15 years) that is unable to marry. We consider ourselves very partnered.

That just is so fricken wrong









I checked, "married first" although as far as I'm concerned, it doesn't really apply as it will also be "married, only"


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

I am a single mama by choice.

My sons father is my best friend of 17 years, and we were not a couple (never have been) when we decided to have a child together. He is a very involved dad, and lives next door.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
uh yeah, I had to pick other because none of the options work for me being that we are a lesbian couple (of almost 15 years) that is unable to marry. We consider ourselves very partnered.

I second what ThreeBeans said.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

I chose married (first) but it is my second marriage but I married the same man both times so I dunno.


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

I voted Married First. DH and I have been married almost 11 years and still going strong


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

i have a son with my bf-so i guess im considered single?


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I am very happily married. Dh and I celebrate 10 years tomorrow








:


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I put married, even though we're not legally. We've been cohabitating for years now and it's probably as close as either one of us will get to marriage anytime soon.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I am married for the second time. First time was a starter marriage though so I barely count it.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Starter marriage, that's funny.

I put married, first, because though it's technically my second marriage, the first was a marriage of convenience borne of youthful stupidity that we annulled after 3 months.


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

I chose divorced but I also consider my marriage as a "starter" and I don't usually consider it. It was very short







:


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Married. First. 10 yrs. this Sept.!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Married.


----------



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyTamara* 
I am a single mama by choice.

My sons father is my best friend of 17 years, and we were not a couple (never have been) when we decided to have a child together. He is a very involved dad, and lives next door.










I had to comment. What a cool thing


----------



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

I'm married for the first and only time as well. Dh, however, has an ex wife.


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

This is my first marriage (and hopefully my last!) and our 7 year anniversary is this year!


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I am married, it was is our first marriage last month we hit 10 years.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

This is my second marriage, and we celebrate 11 years this fall.


----------



## marlee (Aug 29, 2005)

I voted other.
I am hardly single just because I am not married.

We are common-law husband and wife.

Together 10 years this summer!


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm common law married (only because we just moved to Canada. In the US, we were just considered dating, I guess. lol), but we've never had a commitment ceremony. So should I still vote married?
I don't go by "married" because it's my little way of protesting the stupid "gay marriage isn't allowed" thing in the US. (well, that and I don't really like the patriarchal traditions associated with marriage. But "I'm protesting US gay marriage laws" is what I always tell people who ask.)


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

LEGALLY, I'm separated. I got married in 2003. It lasted 7 weeks before I kicked him out and got a restraining order. We were going to get an annullment, but I didn't have the money for the filing fee. I had my lawyer ask his lawyer if we could split it. He said no. Soooo, here we are, 4 years later (hey! my anniversary is tomorrow!) still married. When I'm a little more settled and secure, then I will file for divorce. Right now, I just can't deal with it.

BUT, I consider myself single.

Oh, and for what it's worth, he is NOT Alivia's sperm donor.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Third marriage for me, second for him. My first husband realized/accepted he was gay about six months into the marriage...yep. Nothing I could really do there. So, that's one down. Second one smacked me. Well, that was over real quick. So, Ben is my third. His first wife cheated on him hardcore while he was deployed. So, I'm his second.

Yes, we have five marriages between us. And only one wee one, who is ours.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I've always been single.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm still on my starter marriage.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
I am married for the second time. First time was a starter marriage though so I barely count it.

















Same here. It lasted 4 years but ended with no kids, no property, and no regrets on my part about getting divorced.


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

Married. First and only.


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

I am still married (1st) but we are going to be filing for divorce soon. We have been married four years but it just didn't work.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Married- 16 years in June!


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Married, first marriage for both of us. Although dh has a son from a previous relationship.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

I put married 1st because it's my 1st marraige, and then I thought... wait... did she mean you were married and then had kids, or that it was your 1st marraige.

So... It's my 1st marraige. We did have our oldest together before we were married though. I've never been a single mother, I've always been a partnered mother even when not married.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I voted "Married (first)" because you specified so clearly that you wanted to include unmarried partnerships in your married categories, but in fact I do not consider my happy partnership to be equivalent to marriage. I think it's better in many ways.







We are never going to get married. Nor are we monogamous. But in other ways we're what you mean in this category: We have made our home together for 11 years, and this is the first such relationship either of us has had.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

I'm married in Massachusetts, but single elsewhere.







: First 'marriage' for both of us- together for *gulp* 20 years since we met my freshman year of college.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

I voted "single, never married" - I live with DP now, but really am closer to being single than to being married, way closer. Maybe I should have voted other









Dang it, now I have poll guilt.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

First marriage.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

First marriage. Our third wedding anniversary is in a couple months. We've been together nearly 8.5 years.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

First marriage for me.

Third for dh, the love of my life.

We'll be married for eight years this July.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Subbing.


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
uh yeah, I had to pick other because none of the options work for me being that we are a lesbian couple (of almost 15 years) that is unable to marry. We consider ourselves very partnered.









: My "wife" and I have been partnered for 5 years







, so I picked "Other." If we lived in Canada, we would be married.


----------



## MBFoley (May 3, 2007)

I voted Other. I am engaged, will be married for the first time (hopefully the only time lol) in November.


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

Not married, not sure I ever will be, but with DP whom I plan on being with for the rest of my life. We consider it married, but I marked other.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Another one on a successful second marriage after a brief "starter" marriage.







Fourth anniversary this summer! woot!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I wasn't married to ds1's bio dad. I married my dh when he was 3.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

This is my second marriage and dh's first. I had a brief marriage from about age 15.5 to 17 to ds1's biological dad. That whole thing went badly. Luckily, I met dh and we've been married five years as of next month.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
I am married for the second time. First time was a starter marriage though so I barely count it.

















: Same here. That is a great description!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm divorced but DP and I will be getting married this weekend.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

Ooooh congrats Jilian!!

I'm divorced after a 9 yr marriage but I'm in a committed relationship (technically engaged with my purty lil ring







) where we have 4 kids. We've been in no rush to marry but probably will be this June sometime. I marked "other" because to us we are married without a paper. Need that insurance though LOL!!


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

I picked other. I'm not single, since I live with my baby's father. He moved into my parents' home with me shortly before I gave birth. I don't consider us to be "married" even if you include long-term partnerships, because we really don't have that level of commitment. We sleep separately. We keep finances separately. While this has nothing to do with commitment, we aren't monogamous. It's just not *that* serious.


----------



## christy005 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm engaged, getting married this September, so I picked other.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

I voted divorced - although on most forms I check the "single" box because the first was one of those "starter" marriages. Too young and for the wrong reasons, no kids or property.

BF and I have a son and plan on getting married in a year or so when we can afford it. But we live live a married couple now.


----------



## LLobsterTV (Aug 11, 2006)

I chose other. I'm in a relationship (marriage), but it's complicated. I will be separating in a matter of days and filing for divorce after the required 60 days. I guess I'm in between.


----------



## mummyto3girls (May 13, 2007)

I'm married.

WE decided to get married last year becuase we wanted our children there with us, you know what I mean???
Hard to explain.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not married, I live with my partner of 7 years and we have one 3 year old and a new babe on the way. I voted other.


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

I voted other. My BF and I have been together for 11 years but we're not married and will never marry so I'm not clicking married. It's not the same thing for us.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

I chose other. I am not married, partnered for 10+ years now. But I choose not to be married and would not select married to describe myself.

And I was sure I wrote this before, but it wasn't there??


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

My partner and I live together. I don't thinkof myself as single but I don't intend to marry (unless we need the benefits, hehe).


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm single but currently in a long term dating relationship with my GF. I was in a commited relationship when the kids were conceived, but never married.


----------



## babibelli (Jun 4, 2002)

I was married for 7 years, with him for 11. he was a lousy husband. I'm glad to say i'm divorced now.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm single, never married, partnered for two years as of May 28th but we do not ever intend to marry.
He is divorced, once.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 

I checked, "married first" although as far as I'm concerned, it doesn't really apply as it will also be "married, only"










me too... dh and i were high school sweethearts..... married 4.5 years, together for 8....wow, time flies sometimes


----------



## anarchamama (Mar 4, 2005)

Well we're common law so I voted other despite the caveat. DH was definatly not my first


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I was married when I had my son. I found MDC during the divorce, and was active in single parents.

It's been a few years and I'm happily partnered, and planning to remarry.


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

Divorced.


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

Divorced, remarried. But my "starter marriage" gave me my older two kids, and a font of relationship wisdom, so it's all good.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

I voted Married (first).

...and only


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

oops


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Married 9 years is August, we got married at age 18.


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

not married yet. We will eventually get married but DBF and I have been together for almost 6 years and we're pretty close to married the way it is.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Babe* 
Divorced, remarried. But my "starter marriage" gave me my older two kids, and a font of relationship wisdom, so it's all good.

Me too. Definitely All Good.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

Married. First time.


----------



## Brilliantmama (Sep 28, 2006)

me: married, first time

hubby: married, second time (widowed first and left as single dad to infant Abby)


----------



## KellMcK (Jun 29, 2007)

I voted "other" because I'm engaged and living with my fiance. Don't know that we've been together long enough for it to be considered a common-law marriage, though.


----------



## babywolverine (Jun 13, 2006)

Married (first) for 7 years. How time flies







:


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Married first, last and only time!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

DH and I will be married 15 years in October, with a few months seperation about 6 years ago.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

DH and I will be married 8 years at the end of this month. We both had a practice marriage before this one.


----------



## moonshoes (Jun 1, 2007)

We'll be married 9 years in August, on DD's 6th birthday! First marriage for both of us.


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

other- common law for 7 years


----------



## Christi84 (Apr 28, 2007)

I've been married for a little over 2 1/2 years. It's my first and last marriage.


----------



## jaxinsmom (Jul 24, 2006)

DP and I have been married for 3 years this September, but have known eachother for 11 years. Wow, time really does fly!
Yes, *only* marriage for both.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

DH is my first and only marriage. We will have been married for 18 years in a week!









Time does fly when we're having fun!









(And I got the kids to prove it!)


----------



## Summerland (Aug 9, 2005)

commonlaw


----------



## WatermelonSnow (Feb 15, 2007)

Technically, I've never been married. I did live with DS's father for several years, but we never met the test of common law marriage.

I used to mark "married" on lots of forms and such. Now I take particular pleasure in marking "single - never married"







.


----------



## DesertFlower (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm married to a wonderful who drives me crazy


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
DH is my first and only marriage. We will have been married for 18 years in a week!









Time does fly when we're having fun!









(And I got the kids to prove it!)









Got the kids to prove that time flies -- or that you've been having fun?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammal_mama* 
Got the kids to prove that time flies -- or that you've been having fun?



















My kids prove that I have been having LOTS of fun!









However, kids do make the time fly by, so, I guess it is both!


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Domestic partnership (str8). Hope I didn't post this twice!


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

Married, first time.


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm as single as they come. My son's father is a good friend, but we have never been "together".


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

I put "divorced" so I wouldn't skew your poll. I actually consider myself single with a bit of a pause, though.


----------



## srbushey (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2Sweeties1Angel* 
I'm still on my starter marriage.

yep me too. but it's not like a training bra. all good marriages "start" somewhere. haha.

btw, you ppl who dis on gay couples, c'mon, where's the love? at least consider that they are an improvement over some parenting situations their children could be in! i don't think this is the place to slam ppl for their lifestyle choices. actually, there isn't ANY place! that's where oppression comes from... ppls unloving attitudes toward God's creation that get joined to power and cause real trouble. you don't see them judging you.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Married, second.
I was married from the age of 20 to the age of 28. It was a childless marriage.

I have been married to my 2nd husband for 2.5 years. We have two daughters together.

My divorce was difficult and I found strengths in me I never knew existed. Each day was a challenge that I met headon.


----------



## erin_d_a (Jun 27, 2007)

Married to DH for eight and a half years. First and only marriage. I was 19 and he was 20 so we have had the "advantage" of growing up together









We have a bee who is just over one, and are TTC #2 which i'm totally stoked about!


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

I've been with ds's father for 13+ years, but we're not married... just very very partnered.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Married 26 blissful years to the same guy.


----------



## ShadowFire (Jun 15, 2007)

Married, first marrige for both, we have been married 8 years next month, together 11 years.


----------



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm am married (my first) but I have an older child from a previous relationship where we were NOT married.
So that explains my "other" vote.


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyTamara* 
I am a single mama by choice.

My sons father is my best friend of 17 years, and we were not a couple (never have been) when we decided to have a child together. He is a very involved dad, and lives next door.









What a neat arrangement!


----------



## ALkiMom (May 30, 2007)

married.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Married for 11 years now.


----------

